# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Ferry - Rhacodactylus Chahoua (Chewie)

## dakski

Katie says it was only a matter of time and that I was pretty "jelly donuts" over Ezzy. I have to admit, Ezzy is a cool critter. However, I've really enjoyed having Yafe in my office, and once healthy and happy, he's going down the reptile area in his new 4X2' Boaphile with climbing branches etc. 

I really enjoyed working with Steve at Leapin' Leachies and have had a great experience with Ezzy since day one. However, I didn't necessarily want my own Leachie. I also said I was done acquiring animals. I feel I am approaching my limit and do not want to tip the scales. 

Having said all that, after talking with Steve, and meeting the new guy, I fell in love (what else is new). Katie was there and basically said, a) I am not telling you what to do, b) you really like having a buddy in your office, and c) you are not going to get me to say no to a Rhacodactylus!

So, everyone, I want to introduce you to Ferdinand Porsche (Kxxxxx - also a German name). I named him after one of my favorite engineers, Ferdinand Anton Ernst Porsche, affectionately known as "Ferry," as he will be called. 

He is a Rhacodactylus Mniarogekko Chahoua (Chewie), or Mossy New Caledonian Gecko, from Pine Island, not the Mainland. He is 2 1/2 years old and about full grown and weighs 60G. 

He is a total sweetheart and can eat Pangea crested gecko diet, but Leapin' Leachies makes a slightly more protein rich diet for Chewie's, for about the same price. I will also supplement 1-2X a week with gut loaded insects, although, with the higher protein food, it's not 100% necessary. The Leopard Gecko's eat mealworms and Dubai roaches, so it's not like I don't have them on hand. 

Otherwise, his requirements are similar to Ezzy. Room temp (plus I'll have a small heat pad on the back wall with a thermostat set to 75F for cool nights) and high humidity (65-75%). He's in a 16X16X20" enclosure and seems happy as a clam. 

See Ferry drink: https://streamable.com/ueows

See Ferry look cute:

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Avsha531_ (11-26-2018),*Bogertophis* (11-26-2018),_Dianne_ (11-26-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-26-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_Phillydubs_ (11-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-26-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-07-2018),_zina10_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Very nice! Love the little guy, first time I hear or see one of these.
Congrats Dakski

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed, great little pick up there

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## JRLongton

Gorgeous little guy. So is this also the "last one"?  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-26-2018),_dakski_ (11-26-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Hes awesome....

i had zero to do with this purchase !!

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Very nice! Love the little guy, first time I hear or see one of these.
> Congrats Dakski


They are quite rare. I think as rare if not rarer than Leachies. They lay big eggs, so even though they breed easier than Leachies, Steve said it takes a lot out of them to breed and I don't think you can count on them for regular breeding. 




> Very nice indeed, great little pick up there
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you. There were a few "redder" ones that caught my eye. However, as with Ezzy, I said to Steve, "who's the chillest one you got?" He said Ferry was a total champ and we couldn't go wrong. Katie and I spent 1/2 an hour with him and he's a rock star. Can't complain about his looks either, and we bonded, so the rest is history. Plus this woman was asking me and Katie all these questions about Chewie's, as if we worked there, and then tried to buy him from under us. Steve wouldn't have it. She was PO'd. Oh well. He had 100 other animals, but she wanted Ferry. Too bad, so did I. 




> Gorgeous little guy. So is this also the "last one"?


Thank you, and yes, of course. 




> Hes awesome....
> 
> i had zero to do with this purchase !!


In Phillydubs defense, and being a man of honor, he was looking at snakes on the other side of the show when Katie and I got Ferry. He had no idea and no input either way. He was pumped after, but that's a separate issue  :Smile: .

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Another cool "last" addition!!!!

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## zina10

Ok, now I get it...


When you say "I'm done acquiring new animals", that is really CODE for "I'm gonna get a bunch more in the next few weeks, watch me"   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


NO FAIR !!! 

You know I was thinking about a PI Chewie, and there you go and get one.  :Sad: 

LOL !!

He is a BEAUTY of course, I LOVE those greens and pinks. I've said it before, but if I do add another gecko, it will be a PI Chewie, with lots of pink and green, I find them gorgeous and they usually have a beautiful personality to go with it. 

Big congratulations  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-26-2018),_dakski_ (11-26-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-26-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

"Last addition..."  :ROFL:   I'm glad you won the custody battle though...personality ("chill") counts for way more than color in 'my book' too.   :Good Job:   He's way cool!

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-26-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_zina10_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Nice Chewie they are a lot of fun and VERY sweet.....can't wait to see him fired up  :Good Job: 




> You know I was thinking about a PI Chewie, and there you go and get one.


 Zina time to get yourself one  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_zina10_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

Wow, it's been a while since I posted on Ferry. Status quo. 

He's hit or miss with his gel food and usually eats it 2X-3X a week while I offer 4X times. He eats a few insects 1-2X a week as well (covered in calcium). 

He seems to skip the gel food the most the days he sees the Leopard Geckos eat (they are across the room). Maybe I am looking into it, but he seems to hold out waiting for them the few days I do no align feedings. 

Either way, he's maintaining weight around 60-62G. He's a fun guy. He gets super excited for insects and will eat gel out of my hand. He's also very docile and unlike his "sister," Ezzy, a leachie, he doesn't try to END ME every time I pick him up out of his tank. He's more curious and easy going and NOT cage defensive. Nothing against Ezzy, I love her too, but it's funny the different in cage personalities.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-28-2020),_Caitlin_ (03-23-2020),_GoingPostal_ (03-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2020)

----------


## dakski

Ferry eating his "gel" ninja style!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

America Ninja Gecko!  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Ferry's looking good. He's such a sweet guy too.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Very nice!  :Good Job:  I love geckos and their awesome "sticky" toes.

----------

_dakski_ (06-28-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Geez, he's so cute!  And I love the way these guys lick their "lips" as they climb around, it's so funny.   :Very Happy:   I suppose it's just the equivalent of a snake flicking it's tongue, 
but you never see snakes wiping their eyeballs with their tongues either.   :ROFL:  Geckos are just so special.   :Love:   Thanks for sharing yours.

----------

_dakski_ (06-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

They really are so cute, that camouflage is just so cool

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## dakski

Ferry had his tank cleaned today and spent some time with me. What a cutie!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2020)

----------


## dakski

Ferry bit me! He got spooked/cage defensive and nailed me! He didn't break the skin and let me pick him right up once he realized it was me and I wasn't going to hurt him. 

Kind of funny as he was the last guy I expected to nail me. He's so calm and sweet. Oh, well, can scratch that off my list of things that won't happen.  :Smile: 

He's doing really well and generally, pretty docile.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## dakski

Well, it seems Ferry is getting cage defensive just like Ezzy. He nailed me 3 times when I went to pick him up today to clean his cage. 

He lunge/strikes/bites, but it doesn't hurt or do much damage. I used the same gloves I use for Ezzy, got him out, and he was fine. 

I guess it's good that he is happy and wants to "DEFEND THIS HOUSE" just like Ezzy. However, I'd prefer he not. Oh, well. 

I don't think handling him more would help as that makes zero issue, in my experience, with cage defensiveness. 

Any thoughts are welcomed. Otherwise, GLOVES ON!  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Aw, that's too bad.  But I guess he's growing up & figures that he is the king of his castle.  I hope you can work out a truce?   :Cool:   But as you say, gloves on!

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2020)

----------


## dakski

Here is a video of Ferry attacking my gloves to protect his home. 




Here is Ferry 3 seconds later, calm and sweet as can be, out of his home  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-19-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave, he really didn't want to play at first did he

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

Wanted to update on Ferry. 

He's been gobbling down his insects, but hasn't touched his gel food in a couple of weeks. He was sporadic before that for a bit in the winter, but I am getting a little worried. 

He looks fine and is acting normal otherwise.

Any thoughts from Rhaco keepers?

I am guessing it's a seasonal thing and he'll get back to it. In the meantime, I gut load his insects and put calcium on every feed (2-3X a week he gets insects) and multivitamin 1X a week. Just as I've always done.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## dakski

> Wanted to update on Ferry. 
> 
> He's been gobbling down his insects, but hasn't touched his gel food in a couple of weeks. He was sporadic before that for a bit in the winter, but I am getting a little worried. 
> 
> He looks fine and is acting normal otherwise.
> 
> Any thoughts from Rhaco keepers?
> 
> I am guessing it's a seasonal thing and he'll get back to it. In the meantime, I gut load his insects and put calcium on every feed (2-3X a week he gets insects) and multivitamin 1X a week. Just as I've always done.


I did some digging and may have answered my own question. 

I upped the temps a few degrees this morning. I went from 75F on the basking spot to about 79F on the basking spot. The tank overall warmed up a couple of degrees. I'll see if this stimulates him to eat his gel. 

I can go up to about 81-82F comfortably with him and still a few degrees of margin of error. Chewie's can go to about 85F in the summer, but not much more. I believe Leachies are a little more sensitive. Ezzy is about 75F all year round and eats like a pig. 

I have also upped humidity recently for both Rhacos. That seemed to have little effect on Ferry.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-19-2021),_Hugsplox_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I hope that works- I have a hunch that it will.

----------

_dakski_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## dakski

I raised temps, I lowered temps again, and I don't know if it did anything. However, Ferry seemed to have been going through a phase. He's devouring his gel food again. 

Tonight I went into feed him insects and he flipped and started running up the door and tried to get over the tank - he can be fast when he wants to be. I grabbed him just in time and put him back in his tank. My nerves are shot (see post about our sewer pipe break and hospital stay etc.) and I didn't need that tonight. 

He's fine, I am fine, and he's back in his tank eating his food happily. 

I'll post some pics soon (although he look the same). He's doing well and I am happy he's back to eating his normal diet and not just insects.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-25-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Whew...!   :Cool:   Ferry- go to your room!  (don't pick on Dad today, okay?)

----------

_dakski_ (06-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-25-2021)

----------


## dakski

Ferry continues to eat all his food items and is doing great.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2021)

----------

